# List of Future Plant Club Meeting Dates



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello Everyone,
I made it back alive from the skiing trip - it was great! Amanda and I have had a chance to speak about club activities for the next few months and have come up with a list of activities for us. Some activities may need to be changed slightly in the future but for the most part you can put these in your calender from now.

January 22: Emersed Plant Culture Workshop
Feb 19: Visit to Local Aquarium
March 19: ???
April 23: Tissue Culture Workshop
May 21: Wood and Rock Collecting Field Trip
June 18: Local Plant Collecting
July 23: Road Trip Another State - Collection
August 20: Local Trip

The January 22nd meeting will cover how to convert, grow and maintain a healthy culture of aquatic plants grown out of water long term.

The meeting will be at my house (I will send the address by email).
-Michael


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

It's going to be an excellent new year!

I don't want to hijack the meeting thread, but I have a couple of items I'm looking for. Does any club member have some Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' I can try out and I'll also need a few more assassin snails. If you have one or both--let me know. Thanks.

-Bruno


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll see if I can make it for this month's meeting...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be there! Anything you need me to bring for the workshop, Michael?

Also, everyone bring your bettas if you have them! We'll be comparing them on the 22nd to see who wins the betta growing contest 

(... it probably won't be me. My betta turned out to be crooked. I feel cheated.)

Also, anyone who wants to swap specimens of plants/fish/whatever, feel free to bring them - I'll be bringing some of my spare stuff, as always. 

btw, just a thought - for our winter meetings, we should schedule a snow date, just in case the date we scheduled coincides with a(nother) blizzard or something...

Yesterday I had to dig my car out of a 2 foot snowbank.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh yeah me too. The driveway never seemed so long... Took me about 2 hours to dig through the snow to the road. Then as I reached the road a snow plow came past and shoved about 3 feet of snow across the top of the driveway 

Yes, everyone bring your bettas. We will compare them based on biggest fish and healthiest/best looking. The prize will be a brass plaque that I made. It can be hung on a fish tank 

We may be getting a new member for this meeting. He is a firefighter and wants to set up a large planted tank in his basement. He wants to talk to people about their experiences and what they use in their tanks to make them work.

People can also bring plants, snails, fish, etc... to trade.

As for a snow date, if we get a huge snow again we can just postpone the meeting to the following weekend. For example, if it snows on Jan 22nd we will have our next meeting on Jan 29th (saturday).

As for the workshop, please bring a few submersed grown stem plants, rooted plants, etc... My plant stocks have been purposely depleted so I don't have many types to do a demo with.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

While it wasn't exactly what I'd been looking for, I found some of those "lily pad bulb" packages at Walmart yesterday and figured why not give it a shot. I'll let you all know if this goes anywhere, the label claims it's supposed to start sprouting in under a month. But with my shaky luck...


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm still 50/50 on this, I just checked and the wifey is working Fri-Sat-Sun nights :/ 

@Zapins - You said that this new member (Firefighter) is planning to setup a big tank? Does he have one already? I asked because I'm currently selling my 120gal tank/stand and other stuff for a great price


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

He doesn't have a tank yet so he may just be interested! I'll let him know.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Zapins said:


> He doesn't have a tank yet so he may just be interested! I'll let him know.


Great! Hope his looking about that size of a tank


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

New hitch in my plans: on my way to House of Fins today, my car keeled over. More specifically, should anyone care, the belt that controls the water pump - and thus the cooling system, as well as the power steering - turned into a big garbled mess, complete with smoke and burnt rubber. 

Fortunately, there's a place across the street from HOF that specializes in European cars. Unfortunately, they're not open 'til Monday.

In other news, the sports bar next to HOF, which we ("we" consiting of Kristina and her friend Edmund and I) were stuck in for 2 hours, is easily the biggest dive in all of Greenwich. Their personal pizzas are tasty, though.

Anyway, hopefully, they'll be able to fix said car quickly and won't need to order any special parts or whatnot. *crosses fingers* If they can't fix it before Friday, I won't be able to make it to the meeting.

I'll update later in the week when I have a better idea on the whole car-fixing thing. Who knows. Maybe I'll get lucky and it will only need a new belt and they'll have it right on hand.

My brain hurts. It's been a long day


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your predicament. I can't help but wonder what became of the putt putt mobile. I noticed at the last meeting you were driving around in your father's BMW. If I wasn't still debating my own appearance at the meeting, I'd offer you a ride. Best of luck.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahh darn. Aren't car troubles the worst? I've had my fair share of them with my clunker. I hope your car can be fixed monday!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm, Got a 'check engine' on my wife's car this afternoon after digging it up from the pile of snow (it's about time, right?) and starting it... Not a good time/season for cars I guess


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, the Honda I drive is also giving me problems. It won't go into gear when it is initially turned on. I've had to turn it off, shift, turn on, drive a bit, repeat... several times to get the gears working.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, the good news is, my car is now fixed. Only needed to have 3 pulleys and 2 belts replaced  So I will be at the meeting after all.

On the other hand, I talked to Kristina, and she won't be making it to this meeting. Instead, she'll be road tripping back home from Texas... I told her she had to go ditch collecting while she was there. 



LiveHumanSkeleton said:


> Sorry to hear about your predicament. I can't help but wonder what became of the putt putt mobile. I noticed at the last meeting you were driving around in your father's BMW. If I wasn't still debating my own appearance at the meeting, I'd offer you a ride. Best of luck.


Actually, we sold the putt putt - my father insisted that it was a waste to have 4 cars and 3 drivers. Naturally, the minute we sold the spare, the one I was using broke... but anyway, the BMW is mine now 



khanzer22 said:


> Hmmm, Got a 'check engine' on my wife's car this afternoon after digging it up from the pile of snow (it's about time, right?) and starting it... Not a good time/season for cars I guess


LOL, most of our cars _always_ have the 'check engine' lights on. After a car reaches a certain age, I think something in those circuits just malfunctions and it lights up when there's no problem.... 99 times out of 100, they mean nothing. I hope that's the case for your wife's car, too. 

Maybe the engine is just complaining about the snow.



Zapins said:


> Yep, the Honda I drive is also giving me problems. It won't go into gear when it is initially turned on. I've had to turn it off, shift, turn on, drive a bit, repeat... several times to get the gears working.


 that does sound like a problem... you might need a new transmission. Good luck if that's the case - it might be cheaper to just buy a new car.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm sure this is not news to anyone, but we'll be looking at more snow for Friday. It's supposed to die down by nighttime, so it's likely to get cleared by Saturday. That's not going to do much for the temps though, it'll likely be in the mid 20's with wind chills in the single digits.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I've had it with snow. I'm starting a petition to start spring early... but I doubt the weather will listen  Ugh...

Ah, well, maybe they'll cancel Friday's classes... I hate my Friday class, it's a 5-hour studio pain-in-the-rear. My attention span lasts 1 hour, maybe 2, but 5? I can't deal with that. Obviously I will never hold down a job with regular working hours.

I am so going to drop out of school and become an aquatic farmer one of these days. I swear.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha, I know exactly what you mean Amanda. 

If we are expecting snow on friday I think it might be a good idea to use that snow date we talked about (next weekend). They don't always have the roads clean enough to be very safe the next day. What do you all think?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I second... Our baby sitter just bailed out on us this Saturday because of the snow :/... If it's going to be next Saturday, I'll be there for 95% sure... 5% is just for any unforeseen circumstances that may occur


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

The snow tonight/tomorrow is supposed to be over by late morning, and only 3-6 inches. I suspect the roads will be clean by Sat. afternoon. But I'll abide by the decisions of the group if we vote to meet next weekend instead

On the other hand, darn, I wanted to see if anyone had new plants to swap/sell me this weekend. I'm supposed to be getting in some of the new German hybrid swords (Kleiner Prinz, Tanzende Feuerfeder, Altlandsberg, Rose, and Franz Stoffels) either tomorrow or Saturday, and if I'm going to be getting out the potting supplies to pot those for my emersed tank, I might as well screw around with some of my other tanks as well 

'Course, I also have to put together a pile of plants to fill an order from PurrFect Pets this Sunday - they're starting a couple big tanks to expand their planted tank offerings and decided to hire me to consult on plant choices, setup, tank design, and all that jazz. From the perspective of the club, this is a good thing, as I can push for the aquisition of species we might want to buy that aren't so common in pet stores. So... if there's any planted tank product you want to see a reasonably priced store in Milford offer, bring it to my attention.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

It seems this latest round of snow was indeed hyped up for the usual alarmist reasons. I'll vote for keeping the meet date as is, but if we're expected to have a better turnout next weekend, so be it.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm there if the meeting is still on. What time does it start though?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Eh, I don't know that the snowstorm was over-hyped. We had a solid 4 inches at my place, and the roads were bad enough this morning that I lost traction repeatedly on the way to class. That said, the sun came out in the afternoon and melted most of it, so the roads are more or less clean now.

I still vote to maintain tomorrow's meeting.

Also, my swordplants arrived. The Tanzende Feuerfeder and Franz Stoffels are big enough to split into several plants  Anyone want a specimen of either in the near future??



t0p_sh0tta said:


> I'm there if the meeting is still on. What time does it start though?


Meetings typically start at 2pm.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep. Meeting is on for tomorrow at 2 pm at my house (see email for address/phone number). Also, please bring plants for the workshop.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for coming to the meeting everyone who came! It was a pleasure as usual!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry I didn't make it for this month's meeting... Got to take care of my kid who's a little sick today


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Thanks for coming to the meeting everyone who came! It was a pleasure as usual!


And thank you for the discus - I put him in the 37gal with the 2 discus that aren't breeding (and the kribs), and within 5 mins. he was swimming around, exploring, and hanging out with the other fish.  Still looks a little stressed, but much perkier than he was in your tank. I suspect discus just don't like you for whatever odd reason 

Remind me before next meeting that I owe you a 'Frans Stoffels' swordplant. Hope you enjoy the 'Tanzende Feuerfeder' ones.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Good to hear he perked up. I'm convinced its the wood. The other pair I had was happy as could be in there before I added the wood. Ahh well... At least hes in a good home now.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Good to hear he perked up. I'm convinced its the wood. The other pair I had was happy as could be in there before I added the wood. Ahh well... At least hes in a good home now.


I still think the wood is harmless - I used roots off the same exact tree in the tank where my discus bred... but, whatever the case, I'll see if I can fatten your fish up and pair him (her?) off.

In other news, I still hate snow... this winter needs to end _now_...

...if only because I need to start shipping stuff and ordering stuff again. My invert collection needs expanding (though I've now acquired baby marbled crays)... I think I might just up and keel over if I don't start another shrimp colony in the near future... and all the sweet new plants from the AGA convention are starting to find their way onto the market and I. Can't. Order. Them. :icon_hang

Also, just for the record, my schedule this semester is a nightmare. I have half a mind to drop out in protest. The only reasons I haven't done so are a) I'd have to get a real job, and b) It's my last semester...

/end rant.

Meanwhile, observe my ingenious sketch for the invitation to our Senior Portfolio Night:








It's very... me, isn't it? :mrgreen:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I like it!

It would look good in metal 

It snowed another 14 inches on top of the 2-3 feet we already have. We are snowed in again, and I hear there is more snow on the way (saturday/tuesday). This winter is turning into a crazy one! Global warming my butt!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Zapins said:


> I like it!
> 
> It would look good in metal
> 
> It snowed another 14 inches on top of the 2-3 feet we already have. We are snowed in again, and I hear there is more snow on the way (saturday/tuesday). This winter is turning into a crazy one! Global warming my butt!


I'm beginning to think you believe everything would look good in metal.
Anyway, my GraphDes profs. rejected my fishy on the grounds that it had zilch to do with portfolios or graphic design, careers, or anything else. However, I was told if I could come up with a koi, that would be acceptable b/c koi are symbols of good fortune, ambition, and advancement in Asia. I informed them that one of these days I was going to drop out and become an aquatics farmer anyway, so I might as well illustrate something worthwhile...

Methinks they just don't appreciate a good fantasy fish when they see one. Nonetheless, I will share the finished koi illustration upon completion.

Anyway, our roof is now leaking under the pressure of all the melting ice. And this is the house we're supposed to be selling in the spring/summer (mind you, we've been selling it in the spring/summer for something like 3 years now, but that's my family for you... we move like a herd of turtles). Yay for home insurance nightmares.

We're supposed to get another nor'easter midweek, btw. I might just go hole up in a corner soon and pretend the world doesn't exist until spring.

I'm convinced that global warming, as presented by Al Gore et al., is a myth. Climate changes over time due to massive, natural forces that operate on a time scale larger than that of accurate modern thermometers. We have little influence on it... our current coldwave is apparently being caused by a natural oscillation of air pressure in the arctic (google "arctic oscillation" for a better explanation).

Meanwhile, Kristina and I (and our buddy Edmund who none of you know) raided Greenwich Aquaria's random spontaneous 25% off sale today, where Kristina picked up a pair of super-fancy "pink lady" guppies and I snagged 5 Beckford's pencilfish, a fern that I sincerely doubt is a true aquatic (but it looked cool), and their last bag of Red Sea FloraBase, which I will be trying in whatever tank I next experiment with... probably capped in pool sand to keep it from turning into a giant pile of water column particles.

Then we went to Norwalk's PetSmart, which I admit was fairly well-run (for a PetSmart), and wherein I purchased 10 ghost shrimp. Kristina got me a really nice pair of tequila sunrise guppies for my birthday (an annual occurrence which happens to coincide with tomorrow's date).

I must be really desperate if I'm buying cheap feeder shrimp to supplement my collection. Nonetheless, Tonny has agreed to swap me for a few CRS soon, so I'm hoping shiny new shrimp will stave off my need to acquire inverts for the time being.

The lack of readily available shrimp make me wish I could go back to my loach binge, but I've pretty much run out of places to put loaches (who for the most part attain a rather large and unwieldy size). Shrimp fit into much smaller spaces... (i.e. 5g tanks).

I also now have _2_ berried CPOs. This is an improvement over the previous _1_ CPO. Am still crossing my fingers for little bitty baby crays so I can trade them to supplement my latest bout of collectoritis.

BTW, random fact: ghost shrimp have this funky opalescent eyeshine thing going on that looks really creepy after the tank lights go out.


----------



## AlwaysNForever1373 (Feb 7, 2011)

lol soo here I go my 1st post! Yes Amanda it was quite the dive! and I knew that clunk was bad news lol... n e who good pizza's good pizza...How do I join our club on this thingy??? and when's our next meeting? I need to somehow not plan to go outta state on our meeting day  ohh n people I'm not on the e-mail list yet!!! Wazz up wit that???:attention:


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Kristina. Good to finally see you joined up here  There's no special joining required for our board on APC, once you're a forum member you can post on our epic board of awesomeness (except a solid portion of the content for the CAPE board is just me ranting, which you get the dubious pleasure of hearing in person. )

Next meeting, according to the schedule, is Feb. 19th. We may or may not be going to the Mystic Aquarium (I, for one, am not inclined to drive across the entire state in the middle of the winter, but if we meet up at Michael's place and carpool (wherein I do not drive) then I'll go. Or, if not enough people are willing to do that, maybe we'll come up with something else.

Random thought: since we don't have any plans for March, how about we do an invert-themed meeting then? I'd be willing to host it. By then I'll have inevitably expanded my invert collection, anyway. Anyone who wants to bring stuff to swap (inverts included) is welcome to do so.


----------



## AlwaysNForever1373 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hahahha! yes I have finally become an APC member and I do get to hear a bunch bout the stuffs in ur life since I'm usually ur partner in crime! [smilie=p: but yea... its fun stuff! As for snow:smow: I don't see any in the 10 day forecast on weather.com  so yay! For that! Some fun news! I set up a nano tank with some moss n driftwood n stuffs... M.T.S triumphs again!


----------

